# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Species identification

## DIREWOLF42

I have what I think is an Eastern American Toad and I want a second opinion so I can make sure I have the correct husbandry for the little guy.

----------


## Charlieamanda

Do you have any pics?

----------


## mdeford09

Yep, need pics. There is no way to identify without looking at it.

----------

